# Driving Tests



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello All,

Quickie questions:

1.
I suppose it's the same as in the UK but if you take a test in BC using an automatic car, does it mean that you can't then drive a stick shift?

2.
Does my better half have to re-take his motorcycle test over there too?

Ta awfully.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

1. 
It's not the same as in the UK. You will be able to drive both a standard (manual) and an automatic vehicle once passing your test. 

2.
Sorry to break the news to your hubby, but yes, he will have to take the motorcycle driving test.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Oggy said:


> 1.
> It's not the same as in the UK. You will be able to drive both a standard (manual) and an automatic vehicle once passing your test.
> 
> 2.
> Sorry to break the news to your hubby, but yes, he will have to take the motorcycle driving test.


Thanks for that Oggy!! I understand your answer but I'm not sure I explained myself fully. In the UK, if you take a driving test in an automatic car, you can only drive an automatic car. If you take the test in a manual car, you can drive both manual and automatic. Does this rule apply over in BC?

Hubby (to be) looked none too pleased about having to take his motorcycle test again but there we are, that's the way it goes....

Thanks though, for answering....hope to hear soon.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

No problem, BunskiBoo! I understand what you were saying - my hubby is from Scotland, so I'm familiar with some of rules in the UK. 

The province doesn't differentiate between automatic and standard, so if you were to take your test in an automatic and pass, you will also be able to operate a vehicle with standard transmission. I've always driven a standard (manual) but took my test in an automatic just in case the nerves got to me & I popped the clutch or stalled it!! *blush* 

I had a feeling that the news wouldn't go over well with your other half. When he does the testing, there will be basic manoeuvres done in the parking lot & then for the actual road test, he'll be given a headset so he can hear the examiner's directions while they follow behind him in a vehicle. 

Don't sweat the testing too much because those of us who have worked with insurance know full well that if you've driven in the UK... you could probably teach us a thing or three about driving properly!!  Our impression - the British driver's licence is one of the toughest to get!


----------

